# Sat in hospital bed.



## Mark Evans (23 May 2012)

Just sat waiting for my op reading an aquajournal. Just can't keep me away from aquatics.


----------



## Gary Nelson (23 May 2012)

Good luck mate, I'm sure all will be good - while you are there, try and talk them into having a planted display on the ward... would be a nice attraction for all those people


----------



## sr20det (23 May 2012)

Good luck, hope all goes well


----------



## foxfish (23 May 2012)

Nothing to serious I hope?
Good luck anyway....


----------



## ghostsword (23 May 2012)

Good luck mate.. 

If you want I can ship you some Aquajournals, as I subscribe to them.  In japanese, but good stuff..


----------



## Fluidsensoronline (23 May 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## mrjackdempsey (23 May 2012)

Wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Mark Evans (23 May 2012)

Oooooo thanks guys , a bit of morphine uP the spine! Very odd feeling. Getting ready to go home once I've got feeling back.


----------



## Ady34 (23 May 2012)

Good luck mate and wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Radik (23 May 2012)

Good luck with procedure and get fit quick more scaping coming in your way


----------



## awtong (23 May 2012)

Best wishes and hope you recover soon.

Andy


----------



## Mark Evans (23 May 2012)

Thanks everyone, the operation is now complete. Morphine direct into the spine is a wonderful thing. I'm back at home, waiting for the pain to kick in, armed and dangerous with painkillers galore


----------



## John S (23 May 2012)

All the best Mark.


----------



## Ian Holdich (23 May 2012)

keep your chin up dude! 



I'll be round with the satsumas.


----------



## Gill (23 May 2012)

Good Luck Mark, How will you be able to stay away from the tank


----------



## Antipofish (23 May 2012)

Rest well and speedy recovery Matey   Any excuse to get Ian round to do your water changes huh ?    I'm sure you will be running on all cylinders quickly.


----------



## Aquarium Plant Food UK (23 May 2012)

Speedy recovery Mark


----------



## MisterB (28 May 2012)

glad to hear it all went well. all the best for a speedy recovery.


----------



## John Starkey (2 Jun 2012)

Sorry to see you have been i'll Mark,i hope you get back on your feet soon,even though i have been very quiet on the plant scene,i do look in and i enjoy reading your (and other's)journal,Photography has completely taken over my spare time,

regard's John.


----------

